# Frame grösse automatisch anpassen?



## Schwarzeradler1903 (17. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

ich stehe grad vor einem Problem und suche um eine Lösung. Ich möchte mir eine Swing-GUI aufbauen, deren Komponente zuerst nicht festgelegt sind. Die GUI kriegt als Parameter einen von mir programmierten Objekt und baut sich nach den Kriterien dieses Objektes auf. Nun , ich habe Probleme mit der Anpassung der GUI größe. Ich möchte , dass meine GUI nur so groß dargestellt ist, so dass sie nur alle ihrer Komponenten anzeigen kann und nicht weiter.  Aber da die Komponenten nicht am Anfang festgelegt sind und da ich auch nicht weiss wie gross die Komponenten sein können, kann ich setSize nicht benutzen.

Nun meine Frage: Gibt es sowas , dass meine GUI sich ohne setSize Methode so anpasst dass man alle Komponente sehen kann?

Anmerkung: Ich habe ein JPanel Objekt mit FlowLayout erzeugt, nun wenn ich diesem Panel einige Komponenten hinzufüge , dann wird der Panel nur so gross wie die Komponenten. Genau das möchte ich auch bei meiner GUI (JFrame) haben, aber das kriege ich nicht hin, auch wenn ich JFrame Layout auf FLowLayout setze.

Gibt es so eine Möglichkeit oder muss man die Grösse einer JFrame immer mit setSize vorher festlegen ???

Viele Grüße

Taha


----------



## Schwarzeradler1903 (17. Jan 2008)

...Problem mit pack()  gelöst.


----------

